# new old lure



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Got my first bass on a spoon today.  I was going through my box today and saw some casting spoons I used to throw for steelies and thought back to an ultimate match fishing show. Don't remember wohe was throwing them but the guy was crushing bass on a big spoon. I thought what the heck ahd started chucking spoons today. I caught three and missed three. Of all the fish I have caught with this lure It never dawned on me to try chaseing largemouth with them. I used to troll them for walleye, cast them for steelies. I fished em in the surf for stripers and I jigged them for bluefish. I feel really silly that I have never used them on black bass. Anybody else have luck with them?


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I throw them from time to time. Next to a floating Rapala, I like to use spoons to imitate a wounded baitfish with different jerks. I have actually done better with spoons, than Flukes which kind of suprises me. 
Jason Quinn throws them a lot. He is the guy who got me to thinking about using them again.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Interesting. Used to use them on Rice lake in Canada back 25 years ago. That was before weedless soft plastics became all the rage and that was one of the only way to get to fish in the heavy weeds without using a really long rod and just dropping it in holes. 

I'll have to give it another shot when things get tough, thanks.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Check out the Acme Kastmaster spoons HERE

It looks like all they have in stock is the HUGE ones. I have a 1/2oz Chrome/Blue one (no bucktail, treble hook) that is absolutely great. The action is amazing. I can't testify to its 'Lake Bass' catching ability, ... but it does a number on 'Pond Bass'


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I think I saw that episode of UMF. If i remember right, it was Kelly Jordan fishing against Larry Nixon. Jordan got into an area with structure on Kentucky Lake and caught some hogs on consecutive casts. Dont know how much editing took place, but they said it was the fastest they had ever seen such a large bag of fish caught. He would cast the spoon let it settle and jig it back to the boat and the fish would hit it on the fall.

In Fisherman just aired a show where they were attempting the same thing. Doug Stange stated the verdict was not in yet as to how effective it was, but he explained they would locate promising structure, cast it out, lift the rod, then let it fall back to the bottom.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Thanks elk, I was racking my brain trying to think who the angler was on umf. I haven't seen the in fisherman tv show yet or the newest magazine but I bet there is an article in it as well. I was throwing a krokidile spoon and burning it thrugh the water. I think on umf it was more of a red devil spoon fluttering on the fall. I will have to give that a shot too sometime.


----------

